# Sagans groom...



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

In case people didn't see it in the original post I made..

i'm not finished scissoring yet, i was in a hurry today at work and this is all I had time to do. I'll work on it more maybe tomorrow..i'm pooped for now.

I also received an isle of dogs sample pack at work today..tried some of the stuff on Sagan when I gave him a bath..it's fantastic. We may end up ordering quite a few things.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh! I LOVE it! I also LOVE that tied topknot! I still can't believe how white he is every time I see him!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

his hair is just now getting to where i can tie it up..but he has a few stray hairs that don't quite make it yet.

I wish I had someone else helping me take his picture. He doesn't quite know "stay" yet and after having to be still for what probably seemed like forever on a grooming table he just wanted to run around.

Sorry for the bad angle..it's just really hard to make him be still and take a picture at the same time!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I want a white poodle.... hwell: I guess the powers that be figured it would be a waste to grant me a real white dog lol so I had to settle for creme  Gosh, it killed me while Zeph was here to see him next to Jazz. He made her look downright apricot. Scary. It was soooo tempting to add a color but I didn't dare. Mel would have killed me, she had big plans for him I think color wise. 
He is sooooooo pretty!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I love his color. He is very handsome in his new hair cut. I'm still playing with Glader's puppy cut. I've never done one before. Your pic gives me some pointers. Thanks!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man
OH MAN
<3 
Sagan is absolutely stunning, you did a wonderful job with him. Love his little tied up tk too... ahh, he's the cutest!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

BUUUUUUUU-TI-FULLLLLLLLLLL! He's a real LOOKER  It's so hard to be patient enough to let the TK grow out, errrr I can never quite make it


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

my sister has a white spoo puppy and she's stunning. 

maybe tomorrow you can grab another pic of him? i'd lvoe to see more!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohh, looking GOOD! I'd possibly take it a little shorter ontop of his rear to make a more definite line to the jacket (rather than it blending up) but he's standing silly so it could just be that!!! I generally try get a photo of Paris on the table, cos she stands still there and I can toss something to the side to make her look away from me! LOL!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks FD!

I actually ended up using a 4 on his back to kind of set the pattern. I was afraid to go any shorter but i might try it. My clippers kinda died on me though so i'm going to mess with it again today.

I picked up some Wahl Switchblade clippers so hopefully this will work for the time being!

Also, i've never had to really scissor spoo puppy coat before..on Vega I just let it grow until his adult coat and then I gave him a haircut. It's a pain to scissor compared to the adult coat..seems to never be even enough, or maybe it's just me but it seemed difficult to do a good scissoring job.


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

He really is a handsome boy! What a joy he must be. I so jealous of topnot. I am really really really trying not to touch Pearls. I must say most days I am so tempted because I want to see her face!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

It wont let me make Pearls pictures bigger! It looks like she has a nice start of a topknot though.

Also, I've seen other people do this..and I think Fluffyspoos did it on Vegas for awhile..use hair clips to keep it out of their eyes until it will all fit into a rubberband.

I tried this with Sagan but he hated them. I might try again just to keep some of the shorter hairs out of his eyes when taking pictures or playing fetch.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Aiden, try using what's known as a scissoring spray when doing any soft coat scissoring. Not only for standard pups but many toys have very poor, soft coats as adults. You comb the hair UP, mist and repeat. It makes coat stand out just enought to clip evenly. Dogs such as little Atticus could get a perfectly EVEN, fluffed out groom.....even if he is soaring like Batman 5 minutes later.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks P2P, i'll look for something. I'm really enjoying the IOD products i've tried lately.. 

I tried this: Isle of Dogs 4Style Grooming Spray | PetAgree Grooming Supplies in a sample bottle from Isle of Dogs..and just ordered some today because I loved it so much. Would this work? I only used some when he was wet before blow drying..I didn't even think about using some while grooming. I know you can use it on wet or dry coats.

I used it on Sagan as well as this bichon that comes in with a horrible coat. I have never been able to get this bichon to fluff out really well and he looked fantastic after his bath and blow dry when using that stuff.

I really like the shampoo/conditioner as well and hoping our salon starts using some of the other products..but I liked the spray so much I decided to buy that myself!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

The better the shampoo, the cleaner the coat and skin,
The better the conditioner, the longer length you can leave the coat without taking out CHUNKS.
The longer you leave the coat, the more the dog looks like its supposed to and not like a "bald rat".
The longer and prettier the fur, the more style options you have. The prettier the groom, the more referrals you as the groomer will earn...So making MORE money means SPENDING a bit more money on better products.

Some dogs are so incredibly blessed with good genes, nothing can mess them up. Its the average, run of the mill dogs that need the BEST products to make them look great. That is why I don't use the "good stuff" on my dogs only....don't all my client dogs deserve to look their very best? If they look great all the time and I can demat better (because I have the best products) why would you choose a groomer who is cheap but shaves everything into the same ugly bald rat haircut?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is GORGEOUS!!!! He looks like he is a wee bit more cooperative than my little monkey was today!!!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

I totally agree with Partial2Poodles about products. I also love alot of show seasons products. I love results rinse. I also like crown royal spray. I use these products on customer dogs as well as my own.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ok....whats your secret??? how is he SO white, i still have one of his brothers and one sister here and they are.... well they never look that white! :fish: he looks great!!! I wanna hug him again little stinker


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sagan's breathtakingly handsome!!! Love seeing those dark eyes against his snow white coat. More, more, more pics, please!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aidan said:


> Thanks P2P, i'll look for something. I'm really enjoying the IOD products i've tried lately..
> 
> I tried this: Isle of Dogs 4Style Grooming Spray | PetAgree Grooming Supplies in a sample bottle from Isle of Dogs..and just ordered some today because I loved it so much. Would this work? I only used some when he was wet before blow drying..I didn't even think about using some while grooming. I know you can use it on wet or dry coats.


This is what I used on Saleen while she had that wispy soft pain in the butt coat all over. I also used one of the plush puppy mouses to blow dry her sometimes. That helped as well. 

I agree on using the best for every dog, it does make life easier. However I don't demat as a rule, which I know we've talked about before. Now I am super picky and don't even bother with those types of clients I send them on to what I consider lesser groomers in my area. Take your matted mess elsewhere is kind of my motto these days it's not worth my time only to have you come back and said dog be in the same shape again. Then again I don't work with clients coming in monthly anyhow so I've weeded out most of my matted dogs by default. I don't work nearly as much these days so I'm selective on what takes up my time and what I allow into my groom room.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Amber: This is what I use that I think helps maintain his white coat. I bought a gallon of the EZ Groom crystal white shampoo. It's enzyme activated when used with really warm water. I have noticed a difference on him and Dodger as well! I've always raved about this stuff anytime people ask about whitening shampoo. It's not a "bluing" shampoo..which just deposits blue to give the illusion of a whiter coat..it actually helps get rid of the stain that causes the discoloration.

He does have some creme in him..you can mostly tell when he's wet..but it rarely shows up on film. So some of his coloring is probably distorted by that fact..but he does look very snowy white after being bathed and groomed.

You can also buy: Amazon.com: Mrs. Stewart's Bluing 8oz: Everything Else and add it really to any shampoo..not much or you can dye your dog blue..just enough to make the mixture a very light blue.

He also gets a bath and blow dry at least once a week..during that time I also do face/feet/tail and I always try to do SOMETHING to his ears..first time plucking his ears..oh you would have thought I was trying to kill the poor boy. He flipped out..so I try to not always pluck but just do something..clean them or flush them..anything to just get him used to me messing with his ears.

He has nice clean ears and haven't had any yeast problems or anything with him. Which makes me happy because Dodger is so prone to them.

Anyway...I hope that helps! I'd like to visit again especially once Sagan is bigger. I'd love to see how his other brothers/sisters look as well. Maybe on your website you could have a section for photos people send in of updated pictures. It would be neat to look at!

Wonder: I agree on the dematting. We do it to some dogs but nothing over 30-45 minutes. It's just not fair to the dog.

I also LOVE Show Seasons products lately...at least I love some of the shampoo i've tried. I'm not too wild about the conditioner I bought..but I'll try another and see if I like it any better. It's a good price for some really great products.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ok, I have used Crystal white before, i need to order another gallon of it though...youve seen my yard LOL. These guys are getting BIG! One of the little blue females went to her new home today, so I just have 2 whites and 3 blues left. 

I'd love for you guys to come visit again, Vega and Dodger are soo well behaved! Im sure Sagan is as well.


----------

